# 2013 successful out of state hunts/pics



## beer and nuts

great lookin camp Trout!


----------



## troutguy26

beer and nuts said:


> great lookin camp Trout!


Thanks! 

A good buddy of mine runs it and everything is top notch. 

There's nothing like spending a week out in the middle of nowhere with a good bunch of guys who like to hunt.


----------



## josheupmi

Got him on the 4 in Ohio.... first year, now I know what go look for next year...lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SPITFIRE

KY gun opener 2 hours into the hunt. 2 years in a row with success.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11

SPITFIRE said:


> KY gun opener 2 hours into the hunt. 2 years in a row with success.


That is one nice buck and a sweet waterfall in the background of the picture!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## josheupmi

Sweet pic and buck, congrats!!!
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## joe c.

Spitfire That is A great picture great deer!
Shot this guy along with several others with my camera looking for something bigger.


----------



## QDMAMAN

4th day of my second trip during a major cold front that was bearing down on me.
I tok my canoe with me so that I could access some more remote spots and it served me well.
I met a young man from Michigan, that lives out there now, through the LPDMI fb page. He and his fiance invited me to stay with them and I was grateful to accept.
Had 2 wonderful trips (10/25 - 11/1) and again (11/8-11/12). 
First trip out only produced sightings of 3 different 1.5 yo bucks but the second trip was decidedly different. The biggest buck I saw on stand came 3 hours into my first sit of the second trip, a mid 150 class.
This buck was probably the 3rd biggest I saw out there while on stand. I saw some ABSOLUTE GIANTS from the road on some well managed private parcels.

T


----------



## QDMAMAN

SPITFIRE said:


> KY gun opener 2 hours into the hunt. 2 years in a row with success.


Great buck Vic! Congrats!


----------



## beer and nuts

qdmaman-Nice buck. NVM-reread your post.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32

imjon said:


> Fourth day of a 5 day Montana Muley hunt. First place we stopped, walked about a half mile to a hilltop. Guide saw this guy with 4 does. We ran down and around the hill, crawled a hundred yards or so to set up. They spotted us setting up but didn't flee, just wandered into a small copse of trees.
> Came out at 280 yards a couple minutes later.
> Glad the rancher let us drive onto the land to get him, it would have been a long sledding out. Estimated his weight somewhere between 250 and 300 pounds.
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...[URL=http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> Not where I shot him, but just to give those who have never been there an idea of the terrain of eastern Montana where the hunt took place.
> The deer were never close to the road, it was always a long walk to glass areas. Then more walking to get to the next ridge to glass, repeat this often when hunting unless you get real lucky.
> 
> Edit to add: Elevation wasn't bad, around 3,000 feet or so. Not like the Rockies where you get winded easily in the high altitudes. Still not an easy stroll but much more enjoyable just from the standpoint of walking a couple miles or more each day let alone dragging the animal somewhere to get pictures and gut them out. I think the first day we walked close to 4 miles or more glassing to find animals to stalk.


Very cool and nice buck. Where about a were you in eastern MT?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## QDMAMAN

beer and nuts said:


> qdmaman-Nice buck. NVM-reread your post.


Thanks beer and nuts. NVM - I read between the lines.


----------



## Big Ben

I managed to score on this little guy in Iowa on November 8th.....on public land


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11

Wow BB that's a toad. Congrats!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blueump

Wow! Wow! Mommy!


----------



## HTC

Here is my contribution. A 3x3 Mulie from SW Colorado that I took in October. On the same trip I managed to miss the easiest shot I may have ever had on a cow elk. Second is a 10 point whitetail I took just this past Saturday outside of Syracuse NY....Yeah I skipped Michigan's opener to be there for NY's opener....more importantly it was my nephew's first hunt and what may be one of my dad's last as he is getting up there in years.


----------



## jayzbird

QDMAMAN said:


> 4th day of my second trip during a major cold front that was bearing down on me.
> I tok my canoe with me so that I could access some more remote spots and it served me well.
> I met a young man from Michigan, that lives out there now, through the LPDMI fb page. He and his fiance invited me to stay with them and I was grateful to accept.
> Had 2 wonderful trips (10/25 - 11/1) and again (11/8-11/12).
> First trip out only produced sightings of 3 different 1.5 yo bucks but the second trip was decidedly different. The biggest buck I saw on stand came 3 hours into my first sit of the second trip, a mid 150 class.
> This buck was probably the 3rd biggest I saw out there while on stand. I saw some ABSOLUTE GIANTS from the road on some well managed private parcels.
> 
> T


What kind of broadhead are you using? That's impressive! Also, what kind of bow, poundage, arrow etc. etc.?


----------



## QDMAMAN

jayzbird said:


> What kind of broadhead are you using? That's impressive! Also, what kind of bow, poundage, arrow etc. etc.?


Swaaacker broad heads, Hoyt Mattrix 31 @ 65#, and Bloodsport 400 arrows.


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> Swaaacker broad heads, Hoyt Mattrix 31 @ 65#, and Bloodsport 400 arrows.


Maxxis not Mattrix


----------



## Blackhawk294

Had an awesome hunt up in Ontario on Lake of the Woods. Always a great adventure. I figure him to be 6 or 7 years old based on his worn teeth. weighed 245 lbs. Main frame 10 with a sticker on the left G2.


----------



## target-panic

Thanks Griz !!!!!!!


----------



## CaptCorb

September 22, Vail CO. Archery DIY 5x5

Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yooperkenny

Survived the cold and killed this doe on NE Iowa public land Tuesday 1/7/14 at dusk.










T/C Omega with BH209 pushing a 240 grain Hornady XTP 

Heart shot at 80 yards left a magnificent spray in the snow; I'm beginning to really love this gun.

I'll put together a more complete story when I have time, but suffice to say it was a challenging experience, I learned a lot, and I'll be back


----------



## hawkeyeridgeoutfitters

Nice! What perfect weather you had. -20 standing corn and snow. That makes for the best conditions out there. Anything less and its a crap shoot that time of year. The big boys are easy pickins when its like that. They got BIG stomachs they need to fill and corn is the best source of instant carbs. As soon as the tips of the hills get exposed and the alfalfa peeks thru the corn fields become a ghost town. Its like flicking a switch.


----------



## kioti killer

some deer from SD


----------

